# Painting With Light



## No' 8

Using 16 mm  nikkor lens  with  4.5  min  exposure,i  had  the time to paint with small flashlights.


----------



## AquaVelvet

very nice I like that very much!!!! the green on the walls just gives the right feeling to the image! the lights make it original! good job!


----------



## William Petruzzo

Extremely cool shot.


----------



## hypnosismark

Yeah, very cool, I really like the impressionist feel of the tunnel of greenery, and Aqua Velvet is right, the green on the wall is perfect.

my hypnosis website


----------



## Teknik

Sicc shot


----------



## Ko-ning

Did you edit this in PS to get the green look on the walls? Or did you do everything with lights and no software involved?


----------



## No' 8

Ko-ning said:


> Did you edit this in PS to get the green look on the walls? Or did you do everything with lights and no software involved?


 No software,what soever,was involved.what you see is what you get...
Dan.


----------



## tasman

??????  I dont see a picture.


----------



## No' 8

tasman said:


> ?????? I dont see a picture.


look up,roll up with your mouse.


----------



## tasman

No' 8 said:


> look up,roll up with your mouse.


 Well if its there, the photo wont load for me. After a few minutes all I got was a little box with and x in it.


----------



## phoenix_rising

Very cool! It reminds me of some of the shots I took with sparklers...

This was a just for fun pic for the Michigan Fbody Association at a get together in Western MI.


----------



## rom4n301

i gatta try that some time fo sho


----------



## No' 8

Essex Toys said:


> Erm... if you're painting with flashlights how come you don't appear in the shot yourself?


i moved all the time...that's why...


----------



## reg

Essex Toys said:


> Erm... if you're painting with flashlights how come you don't appear in the shot yourself?



Long exposure works magic like that


----------



## youbetcha1018

Cool Shots!!! I like them so much. Got to try that!:thumbup:


----------

